# Steep House aka Potters Manor, Crowborough, Aug 2010



## knlphotos (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Guys

I'm kinda new to this so you will have to excuse my ignorance but I wanted to post so people could see how much Steep House has changed since fairly recent reports. The entire wooden bannister and stairs has pretty much been wrecked. Still a few items in tact and some decent personal items. Thankfully most of the artwork is still there but it's alot more wrecked than other reports i've seen even from as recent as last month.

Anyway I have yet to set up a photobucket account but will do before my next post. In the interim if you want to see the photo's from my visit you can check them out on flickr at 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/knlphotos/sets/72157624674962481/

Hope you enjoy and appreciate the update. Apologies if not using photobucket on this occassion offends


----------



## JEP27 (Aug 25, 2010)

It is in a bit of a state. They are beautiful photos though


----------



## matt_uk (Aug 25, 2010)

Hmm I went there the other day, and your right its almost a shame that it was ever posted as else it wouldnt have deteriorated so much so quickly. I considered breaking the golden rule to save something from being lost forever, but decided against it.


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 26, 2010)

nice shots but it may be worth taking some identifiers out of your heading so people have to do a little work to find this treasure trove of photo ops.


----------

